# Kooks LT vs Pacesetter LT Headers



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Wondering if I could get some opinions from people who have either of these installed. The Pacesetter LT are nearly half the price vs Kooks LT. They list around 20WHP for Pacesetter and 20-30WHP for Kooks. Also what kind of gains will shorties get compared to long tubes as it would be a direct bolt up going with the shorties and also much cheaper? Thanks.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

Had JBA shorties last year, installed Pacesetter coated LT no cats, I have had car out just two times, big difference. Seat of the pants and sound. My car is finally being tuned mid April, I will post baseline numbers. Shorties were very easy to install, LT's a bit of a challenge. Pacesetter was a alternative to Kooks in a total build package including a Maggie that fit my budget. Numbers will tell.


----------



## gt4awd (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Figured LT would be a noticeable gain over ST. Found another header manufacturer who claims to be the best available. The list started 50+WHP with appropriate tune. I figure a tune alone increases HP around 20WHP? So maybe their claims are far fetched. Any opinions on Stainless Works? Like the fact the kit comes with high flow cats. However, coating option is very expensive. $400 bringing the entire kit up to nearly $2000.

Stainless Works - 05GTOHCAT - Stainless Works GTO Headers w/Cats (2005-06 GTO) - Speed Engineering Performance Parts


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive had the JBA shorties they were ok, but I like my pasecetters alot better. Make sure you get them coated if you dont they will rust fast and look like crap and start getting holes in them like mine are. I really wish mine were coated... but oh well.
Personally I plan on going with kooks 1 7/8 in the near future.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would go Kooks if you want the best HP and quailty but you def pay for it.

OR

I would go with OBX or Pacesetter for decent bang for the buck on a budget. Personally, it seems like OBX are better quality in the budget long tube field but I haven't really seen any dynos of them yet.


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

what abt JBA LT? they seem to be priced between the two. anyone running these?


----------



## dev1360 (Jun 8, 2011)

Coated PS LT's. 

Kooks/stainless works etc. only make MAAABY 5hp over PS. People have been running steel headers for 70 years with no problems. Idk why people suddenly feel they are inferior. 

That said, my coated PS's are 4 years old and look great.


----------



## Fama Goat (Feb 13, 2011)

If money allows you too, I'd say go with kooks. I have them installed on my 05 m6 along with there catted mids and Im glad I chose them. I've heard nothing but good feedback from kooks users and now I can claim the same. Amazing quality 304 stainless is the best.

If your on a budget PS would do also but just realize it is a lesser quality steel and you need the get them coated to ensure no rusting will occur. 

IMO +1 for kooks


----------

